# Understanding Art for Geeks



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just found this at slashdot...too good! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulthewineguy/sets/72157603619920398/


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha I love the "Last Supper" one...


----------

